# '02 TTR



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the TTr looks good with out the roll bars not very safe but good


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

loving your old golf. keep the 225 wheels n respray them black then they will look good


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The AP's don't really go low enough for the TT without removing adjusters etc, so most opt for the similarly priced FK Highsports.


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

edit


----------

